# my brothers tractor problem



## TeamCheap (Dec 22, 2009)

The wife and I went ORVing last weekend and stopped by my brothers cabin for the night and he told me he blew the trans in his craftsman 4000 tractor.

He was very upset since his deceased father-in-law left him the tractor.

He said he shifted gears without the clutch and it let loose.
So at around 9:30 at night we go out to look at it and he goes around the corner of the garage and I look at the tractor and see the right axle cap is off and a closer looks shows me the keyways are not lined up.

So all that happened was it spit out the axle key and after a few minutes we had it fixed.

Its funny because he just wanted me to take it away and actually had offered it to a few other people who didnt take the time to check it out or go pick it up.

I needed another riding trator like I need another hole in my head.:lmao:

He was looking at other tractors and trying to get another trans for it and all he had to do was put it back together with the things he already had in his garage. 

I love it when its a simple fix.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Yep,another man junk another mans treasure.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Sometimes its the simple things.....


----------

